# Test Cyp homebrew



## anaconda (Dec 2, 2008)

Hi all,
I'm going to attempt to home brew my own Test Cyp.  I'm one one of those unlucky guys that every time I take a shot of test, the injection site kills me for days afterward like someone hit me with a 10lb sledgehammer.  I'm not sure if it's the test cyp I've been using.  I've read that sometimes it can be high in BA which will cause pain.  I think I'm also second guessing the quality of the test cyp I've been getting.  Anyway, my thoughts are that maybe if I make it myself I will have more control over what goes into it.  Maybe I can back off a bit on the BA, or maybe make it a lower mg per ml dose, like 200mg instead of 250.  Anyone with experience in this who would like to chime in it would be greatly appreciated.  Also, I'm sure I'm going to need some kind of scale to weigh out the powder.  does anyone have any recommendations on a decent one that is not too expensive?  Can I use a gun powder scale?  How many digits to the right of the decimal point should it be able to show?

Thanks for any help on this.


----------



## ZECH (Dec 2, 2008)

2%BA and 10%BB should work with Enth and Cyp and should not be a problem. If it continues to be a problem, I would venture maybe it is some other substance, maybe prop?


----------



## Mudge (Dec 2, 2008)

I've made 500mg/ml test enan and 250mg/ml cyp (never tried higher with cyp) and not had problems with pain. Enan holds easier than cypionate, but either one is fine at normal concentrations.


----------



## anaconda (Dec 2, 2008)

I've tried both Test Cyp and Enth at 250mg/ml concentrations and both killed me.  But I'm wondering if it's where I'm getting it from.  They were from the same source.  I'm going to make a small batch of test cyp (40ml) at 250mg/ml using the recipe below I found while doing research on this.  

How does this sound?

10 grams testosterone cypionate
.08ml Benzyl Alcohol = 2% BA
8ml Benzyl Benzoate = 20% BB
23.2ml oil (grape seed or sesame seed)

I think I'll have to use cotton seed oil as that's all the research company carries.  I guess that will be ok?  I also still need some kind of scale.

I've been doing a cycle of test cyp and EQ, but the test just kills me.  I can only do at most 750mg/wk of the test and that's tough.  i'm hoping if my homebrew works out much better to be able to at least double that.  It's funny, but test is the only gear that kills me.  Deca, EQ, Primo, nothing else bothers me at all.  Only Test.


----------



## kicka19 (Dec 2, 2008)

you could cut it


----------



## anaconda (Dec 2, 2008)

I've been cutting it with the EQ.  I've been filling the syringe to 1ml with test, then another ml with the EQ.  I also warm it up about 5 to 10 minutes in hot water just prior to injection.  I still get the pain but I think it's too a lesser degree.  also, at night I use a heating pad on the injection site, whether it be butt or quad and that helps a little.  Before bed I also rub bengay or Flexall into the injection site which helps a little.  But all these steps are bullshit to go through and I wish I didn't have to.  This is why I want to try to make my own.  I'm hoping I can tweak it somehow so i have no pain at all or at least minimal pain.  Who knows, maybe it won't help at all.  But I'm gonna give it a shot.  The wheels are already in motion.


----------



## tarik (Dec 2, 2008)

you are happy guys and must to be also crazy to do it..when you will infect yoursafe and then will need to go to doc to cut you this shit out and you will pay few 1000$ and you will see this shit all life you will say to yoursalfe i am idiot to do it...be smart get human gear before you got sepsia if you know what is it. dont play games with home made gear
+ now you can get pure qualety steroids powder from china..even schering,norma,galenika have same problem


----------



## kicka19 (Dec 3, 2008)

tarik said:


> you are happy guys and must to be also crazy to do it..when you will infect yoursafe and then will need to go to doc to cut you this shit out and you will pay few 1000$ and you will see this shit all life you will say to yoursalfe i am idiot to do it...be smart get human gear before you got sepsia if you know what is it. dont play games with home made gear
> + now you can get pure qualety steroids powder from china..even schering,norma,galenika have same problem



most of us arnt from europe son, gota make do with what we can obtain, people cook all the time without running into problems


----------

